# Tomatillo Sauce TNT



## kadesma (Apr 11, 2011)

Bliss here  is my recipe hope it pleases you.We love it over chicken turkey or cheese enchiladas.
Heat 1/3 cup salad oil in a 203 qt  pan over med high heat.  add two med onions chopped, cook stir often til soft abouut 5-6 min. Stir in 1 can of mild diced green chiles and 2 cans 13oz each of canned tomatillos drained,1 cup reg strength chicken broth 3 Tab. lime juice 2 tea oragano leaves dried and 1 tea cumin. Bring to boil reduce heat and simmer uncovered Stir occasionally for 25 min.whizz in blender til smooth season with salt.I love to sprinkle with chopped cilantro on a spoonful of sour cream and diced tomatillos
enjoy
kades


----------



## blissful (Apr 11, 2011)

kadesma said:


> Bliss here is my recipe hope it pleases you.We love it over chicken turkey or cheese enchiladas.
> Heat 1/3 cup salad oil in a 203 qt pan over med high heat. add two med onions chopped, cook stir often til soft abouut 5-6 min. Stir in 1 can of mild diced green chiles and 2 cans 13oz each of canned tomatillos drained,1 cup reg strength chicken broth 3 Tab. lime juice 2 tea oragano leaves dried and 1 tea cumin. Bring to boil reduce heat and simmer uncovered Stir occasionally for 25 min.whizz in blender til smooth season with salt.I love to sprinkle with chopped cilantro on a spoonful of sour cream and diced tomatillos
> enjoy
> kades


 Thanks dear! 

I'll give it a try. I never thought to drain the tomatillos, good idea.
I saw on a cooking show today, someone used pablano peppers, charred and peeled too.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 11, 2011)

blissful said:


> Thanks dear!
> 
> I'll give it a try. I never thought to drain the tomatillos, good idea.
> I saw on a cooking show today, someone used pablano peppers, charred and peeled too.


Pablano's should be good in the sauce. I like them as long as they arent to hot.
kades


----------



## blissful (Apr 11, 2011)

kadesma said:


> Pablano's should be good in thsauce. I like them as long as they arent to hot.
> kades


 
I'll be buying some soon. I found this little mexican ethnic store recently, I should be able to find some.
I planted some pablano seedlings last week, that should be interesting too. Last time I planted a 'hot' pepper (and heard that pablano's won't be too hot), I planted jalapeno's. They were HOT, scary hot. 

I'm looking forward to some great green tomatilla sauce. Thank you so much.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 11, 2011)

blissful said:


> I'll be buying some soon. I found this little mexican ethnic store recently, I should be able to find some.
> I planted some pablano seedlings last week, that should be interesting too. Last time I planted a 'hot' pepper (and heard that pablano's won't be too hot), I planted jalapeno's. They were HOT, scary hot.
> 
> I'm looking forward to some great green tomatilla sauce. Thank you so much.


You're so welcome it's my pleasure
kades


----------



## Zereh (Apr 11, 2011)

Scrambled eggs, cheese and tomatillo sauce rolled up in a flour tortilla is grrrrrrreat stuff! And something I haven't had in awhile. =) Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## CraigC (Apr 12, 2011)

If you can get fresh tomatillos, pablanos and either serrano or jalapeno, you can make a really great, fresh sauce.

Craig


----------



## Josie1945 (Apr 12, 2011)

Kades, this sounds great. I will definately try it, Thanks for sharing.

Josie


----------



## kadesma (Apr 12, 2011)

Josie1945 said:


> Kades, this sounds great. I will definately try it, Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Josie


 Glad you like it Josie We do and I'm going to be making some for Ma's Sunday. Also some mole so it will be two kinds of enchilladas for us.
kades


----------



## kadesma (Apr 12, 2011)

Zereh said:


> Scrambled eggs, cheese and tomatillo sauce rolled up in a flour tortilla is grrrrrrreat stuff! And something I haven't had in awhile. =) Thanks for the reminder.


I've said this many times Zereh, but I love sharing recipes I love with my DC family. They all are so generous giving back.Thank you
kades


----------



## kadesma (Apr 12, 2011)

CraigC said:


> If you can get fresh tomatillos, pablanos and either serrano or jalapeno, you can make a really great, fresh sauce.
> 
> Craig


Craig, I've used fresh tomatillos they are great, but I find the canned just as tasty and less work when my family puts in an ordder for two kinds of enchillads, either chilli ir drunken beans, rice and salsa and chips.Thanks for responding
kades


----------

